
Man 69, who 'identifies as 20 years younger' launches legal battle to change age - neverminder
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/11/07/dutch-man-69-identifies-20-years-younger-launches-legal-battle/
======
jjgreen
Reg: What's the point of fighting for his right to have babies, when he can't
have babies?

Francis: It is symbolic of our struggle against oppression.

Reg: It's symbolic of his struggle against reality.

------
isoskeles
I think he's a pretty good age right now.

------
GrumpyNl
Its called, denial.

